# Happy Birthday DBSTalk



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday DBSTalk! 

Hope we can celebrate again in another 11 years!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Somebody's late to the birthday party.... 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206213


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Somebody's late to the birthday party....
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206213


Thanks, HD ... as you say, I'm late to the party.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Henry said:


> Thanks, HD ... as you say, I'm late to the party.


That's OK...you're still welcome.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Bday - well done.


----------

